# Kochrezept verschwunden mit 4.2?



## Seleno (8. Juli 2011)

Hi,


nachdem ich Wochenlang 199 Kochrezepte hatte, und mir eins fehlte für Eiserner Chefkoch, es aber laut Ackis Recipe List nur noch 3 nicht mehr erhältliche gab (Dirges Chimaeronkotteletts, Grubenratteneintopf, Muschelsuppe a la Lorenhall), habe ich nun heute endlich herausgefunden wo ich den Grubenratteneintopf als Alli doch noch bekommen kann bzw. wo er droppt, bin also hin und tada er droppt, ich freu mich wie ein Specht und schau vorher nochmal in die Erfolge und was sehe ich, ich hab nur noch 198 Rezepte ?!? Ists ein Bug? Oder wurde mit 4.2 was rausgepatcht???

Gruss Seleno


----------



## Dagonzo (8. Juli 2011)

Schau mal nach ob du dieses noch hast 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seleno (8. Juli 2011)

Ja Kiblers Häppchen ist noch da, aber ich hab grad rausgefunden was fehlt, es ist Sporlingsschmaus, war auch nochmal beim Händler in Sporeggar, der hat zwar ein Rezept das heisst aber "Unbekanntes Rezept" und ist nicht kaufbar  Wurd des rausgepatcht oder ists nur ein Bug?


----------



## Dagonzo (8. Juli 2011)

Ja wurde rausgepatcht. Dir bleibt zur Zeit nur das aus dem Gildenerfolg. Schurken hatten das etwas einfacher wegen dem Disteltee. 
Ich frage mich eigentlich, ob der Erfolg auch weg ist, wenn man vor 4.2 schon 200 Rezepte hatte? Naja wahrscheinlich nicht, sonst hätte es wohl noch einen größeren Aufstand gegeben wie damals zur Einführung von Cata als man den Erfolg und Titel mit den 40 Fraktionen rauspatchen wollte.
Irgendwie macht sich Blizzard mit WoW immer unbeliebter. Erst das Debakel mit den PVP-Sets. Dann das Rezept. Ob das Absicht ist? Wer weis...


----------



## Zoobesitzer (8. Juli 2011)

Zählt denn das Rezept Sporlingsschmaus noch zum Erfolg, wenn man es vor dem Patch erlernt hatte?


----------



## Grushdak (8. Juli 2011)

Ja, es zählt wohl noch dazu.
Jedenfalls habe ich noch genauso viele Rezepte erlernt.

greetz


----------



## Elektron1 (8. Juli 2011)

Seleno schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> nachdem ich Wochenlang 199 Kochrezepte hatte, und mir eins fehlte für Eiserner Chefkoch, es aber laut Ackis Recipe List nur noch 3 nicht mehr erhältliche gab (Dirges Chimaeronkotteletts, Grubenratteneintopf, Muschelsuppe a la Lorenhall), habe ich nun heute endlich herausgefunden wo ich den Grubenratteneintopf als Alli doch noch bekommen kann bzw. wo er droppt, bin also hin und tada er droppt, ich freu mich wie ein Specht und schau vorher nochmal in die Erfolge und was sehe ich, ich hab nur noch 198 Rezepte ?!? Ists ein Bug? Oder wurde mit 4.2 was rausgepatcht???
> ...




Wo droppt der Eintopf? -mir erging es ähnlich -hatte 199 Rezepte und nun 198 - und lt. Rezeptliste ist nur Disteltee und Gildenrezept für 10K Fische offen.
Schon mal Vielen Dank !


----------



## Minatrix (14. Juli 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ich frage mich eigentlich, ob der Erfolg auch weg ist, wenn man vor 4.2 schon 200 Rezepte hatte?



Moin,

der Erfolg ist ganz sicher noch da, ich hab den nämlich und das Arsenal sagt er steht noch da wo er war 

LG Mina


----------



## _Raziel_ (19. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mit einem GM über das verschwundene Rezept geplaudert und heraus kam, dass alle, die vor dem Patch die 200 voll hatten, diesen Erfolg auch nach dem Patch behalten durften, obwohl sie bei genau 200 Rezepten nun nur noch 199 haben.
All diejenigen (wie ich zum Beispiel), die auf 199 oder 198 waren, haben es nun schwer, weil das eine Rezept wegrationalisiert wurde und uns das Rezept auch aus dem Erfolg gestrichen wurde.

Ich bspw. muss nun bis zum Tag der Toten warten, damit ich endlich die Totenspeise erlernen kann. Danach muss ich wohl eine Gilde suchen, die die 10k Fische voll haben, damit ich das letzte Rezept noch holen kann.

Der GM hat mir indirekt bestätigt, dass momentan 'nur' noch genau 200 Rezepte zu finden sind. Und einige 2 davon bekommt man nur durch Gildenerfolg.
Wenn wir was ändern wollen, sollten wir bei Blizzard einen Vorschlag machen (hat der GM gesagt). Aber was bringt das? Neue Rezepte werden die Spinner von Schneesturm eh nicht bringen, wenn sie schon Alte streichen!


----------



## Zoobesitzer (4. August 2011)

Hiho,

da es mir ähnlich ging wie dem TE (vor Patch mit den Cata Rezepten genau 200, danach anscheinend nur 199) hab ich ebenfalls noch versucht einige Rezepte aufzutreiben. Das vom TE erwähnte Rezept Muschelsuppe a la Lorenhall hatte ich bereits, allerdings läßt es sich angeblich nun wieder bei einem Npc nachkaufen.

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, is sogar hier in der Buffed Datenbank ein Kommentar dabei, wo es genau zu haben ist. 

Ich habe mein letztes benötigtes Rezept allerdings ganz unspektakulär bei einem Kochlehrer (in Donnerfels) erhalten. Einige der alten Rezepten waren ursprünglich nur über Quests zu bekommen, einmal ein "Spinnenkebab" und ein Rezept "Löwenkotelett ala..". Der Kochlehrer in OG hatte nun das Kebab im Programm, der in Donnerfels plötzlich die Löwenkotelett, also eventuell läßt sich damit noch ein Rezept nachkaufen (müßte ja dann auch auf Allyseite einer der Kochlehrer in den Hauptstädten ehemalige Questrezepte anbieten).

Vielleicht hilft die Info ja


----------



## astue (13. August 2011)

Lieber TE und auch ein paar andere, die hier gepostet haben,


ich kann wirklich verstehen, daß Ihr angefressen seid, weil es nun (zumindest vorläufig) ziemlich schwer ist, den Erfolg zu erhalten.
Jedoch solltet Ihr Euch mal anschauen, welche Rezepte entfernt wurden:
1) Dirges Chimaeronkotteletts - aus Classic, als 80er leicht, wenn auch mit einiger Lauferei erst erhältlich
2) Sporlingsschmaus - aus BC, dieses war sehr leicht über Ruf bei den Sporlingen zu erhalten

wenn man diese Rezepte bei Erscheinen von 4.2 noch nicht hatte, dann ist man wohl selber Schuld - wenn man scharf auf den Erfolg ist



Es ist was anderes, wenn man sich erst mit Cata (oder 4.1) einen Twink gemacht hat, aber bei dieser Situation, muss man halt noch etwas Geduld haben, es gibt sicher bald ein, zwei neue Rezepte.



Grüße,
astue


----------



## Stancedancer (29. August 2011)

astue schrieb:


> Lieber TE und auch ein paar andere, die hier gepostet haben,
> 
> 
> ich kann wirklich verstehen, daß Ihr angefressen seid, weil es nun (zumindest vorläufig) ziemlich schwer ist, den Erfolg zu erhalten.
> ...


Ich find Deine Meinung zu dem Thema *hust* ziemlich bemerkenswert...

Nur weil ich diese elend lange Questreihe verbunden mit Brut Nozdormus - Ruffarmen noch nicht beendet hatte für das Rezept, kann ich den Kocherfolg nicht mehr erhalten, ohne in einer großen Gilde zu sein? 

Mit Verlaub, aber über diese Meinung kann man... geteilter Ansicht sein...

Schön, dass du es so siehst. Ich jedenfalls sehe das ein wenig anders.

Ich hab nichts dagegen, dass einige Rezepte schwer zu bekommen sind, aber einen Spieler - Erfolg ohne passende Gildenzugehörigkeit unmöglich zu machen, ist ein Schuss in den Ofen. 

Und warum sind diese beiden Rezepte raus? Dafür gab es keinen Grund. Das Sporrlingrezept tat keinem weh und auch Dirge hätte man - ruhig verbunden mit der Ruffarmerei - drinlassen können. Aber beides rauszustreichen ohne Ankündigung bzw. passenden Ersatz?


----------



## DerVerlorene (29. August 2011)

astue schrieb:


> wenn man diese Rezepte bei Erscheinen von 4.2 noch nicht hatte, dann ist man wohl selber Schuld - wenn man scharf auf den Erfolg ist



soll heißen, wer nicht seit vanilla oder wenigstens BC dabei ist, hat den erfolg ganz einfach nicht verdient?


----------



## Cassiopheia (29. August 2011)

4.x (also erst zu Cata) wurden sie erst entfernt. Wer seit so kurzem spielt wird wahrscheinlich noch genug andere ACMs finden (wenn sie ihm wichtig sind.. sonst is dieses aber ja auch nicht so wichtig?) bzw Rezepte sammeln können für seine anderen Berufe. Abgesehn davon, dass es mit einer Gilde ja möglich ist (theoretisch auch in einer Gilde wo man nur selber drin ist und ggf noch Twinks.. dauert dann halt). Wer sie a) nicht vorher hatte und b) absolut keine Gilde will (nichtmal eine solo für sich) hat halt Pech gehabt bis Blizz neue Rezepte ins Spiel bringt, was ja eh früher oder später der Fall sein wird.


----------

